# ripongas



## Maye

Hola a todos

Contexto: Habla de un artículo que apereción en la reviesta Veja São Paulo sobre Trancoso en Porto Seguro que es un_ poin _hi_ppie chique _y que los primeros *ripongas *llegaron en los años 70.

*ripongas = hippies ?*
o
*ripongas = fachudos ?*
o ... ?

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Vanda

ripongas = hippies

http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/riponga


----------



## Maye

Vanda, muchas gracias


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> ripongas = hippies
> 
> http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/riponga



"Riponga - (*Pejorativo*) hippie", lembra esse dicionário. Acho importante frisar que se trata de uso pejorativo (_despectivo_), o que ajuda a ponderar o tipo de jornalismo a revista _Veja_ pratica.


----------



## Maye

Okporip, entonces, ¡qué tal traducirlo como _hipioso?_

Saludos y gracias


----------



## okporip

Maye said:


> Okporip, entonces, ¡qué tal traducirlo como _hipioso?_
> 
> Saludos y gracias



No conocía la expresión, pero me suena adecuada. Si me dices que es una manera despectiva de referir a los hippies, perfecto. Saludos!


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

Maye said:


> Okporip, entonces, ¡qué tal traducirlo como _hipioso?_
> 
> Saludos y gracias


 
Aquí diríamos "hipón" (en el sentido despectivo)."Anda hecho un hipón cualquiera" (en relación al aspecto, no a la ideología) Saludos!


----------



## Maye

Bueno, pues en Méx. hipioso si es medio despectivo. Lo de hipón no lo he oido. 

Saludos


----------



## GOODVIEW

Uma observação a respeito da grafia. Esse termo é proveniente da palavra hippie, que se escreve com 'h'. Não faz o menor sentido escrevê-la com 'r'. Procurei no Aulete para ver o que trazia e efetivamente a grafia apresentada é *h*ipongo.


----------



## Maye

Ah,  con esta aclaración ya entienedo lo de *riponga*

Muchas gracias Goodview


----------



## okporip

GOODVIEW said:


> (...) Esse termo é proveniente da palavra hippie, que se escreve com 'h'. Não faz o menor sentido escrevê-la com 'r'.



Se está "certo", não sei, mas vejo dois sentidos bem claros em se escrever *riponga*: (1) aproximação fonética (na grafia do português, o fonema expresso pelo _h _de _hippie _encontra sua maior proximidade por meio do _r_ inicial); (2) evitação da mescla entre um começo de palavra que preserva grafia de palavra inglesa (_hip-_) e terminação portuguesa, inexistente neste idioma estrangeiro (-_onga_).


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Se está "certo", não sei, mas vejo dois sentidos bem claros em se escrever riponga: (1) aproximação fonética (na grafia do português, o fonema expresso pelo h de hippie encontra sua maior proximidade por meio do r inicial); (2) evitação da mescla entre um começo de palavra que preserva grafia de palavra inglesa (hip-) e terminação portuguesa, inexistente neste idioma estrangeiro (-onga).



A mim me causa estranheza usar a fonética e não a etimologia como referência para a escrita. Mesmo porque o radical de uma palavra nos ajuda a identificar e entender seu significado. Todo o mecanismo de uma língua gira em torno disso: radical e derivados.


----------



## okporip

GOODVIEW said:


> A mim me causa estranheza usar a fonética e não a etimologia como referência para a escrita. Mesmo porque o radical de uma palavra nos ajuda a identificar e entender seu significado. Todo o mecanismo de uma língua gira em torno disso: radical e derivados.


 
Goodview,
Entendo sua posição, mas ela me parece algo rígida, demasiado afastada da dinâmica de adaptações ortográficas que se associa, já há muito tempo, à incorporação de estrangeirismos. Inúmeros exemplos dariam conta de mostrar que o princípio que você enuncia não encontra respaldo nas soluções ortográficas para estrangeirismos que têm prosperado ao longo dos tempos. Valham apenas dois: se sua posiçãs fosse a prevalecente - no senso comum ou entre os acadêmicos que ditam as regras da norma culta da língua portuguesa -, parece-me que haveríamos de ainda escrever _football, _em lugar de futebol, e _soutien, _em vez de sutiã.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Goodview,
> Entendo sua posição, mas ela me parece algo rígida, demasiado afastada da dinâmica de adaptações ortográficas que se associa, já há muito tempo, à incorporação de estrangeirismos. Inúmeros exemplos dariam conta de mostrar que o princípio que você enuncia não encontra respaldo nas soluções ortográficas para estrangeirismos que têm prosperado ao longo dos tempos. Valham apenas dois: se sua posiçãs fosse a prevalecente - no senso comum ou entre os acadêmicos que ditam as regras da norma culta da língua portuguesa -, parece-me que haveríamos de ainda escrever football, em lugar de futebol, e soutien, em vez de sutiã.



okporip,
Não vejo onde expus minha posição e muito menos como seria ela rígida se não a expus. 

Dito isto, apenas externei, desconfio agora que talvez meio nas entrelinhas, que acho mais inteligente, por tornar a língua mais inteligível, priorizar a etimologia na criação de palavras derivadas e não a fonética. 

Também não consigo ver no meu texto onde dei a entender que sou favorável a se manter em português a grafia de estrangeirismos em suas formas originais. Mesmo porque não existe nenhuma palavra nem próxima de _hipongo_ em inglês. _Hipongo_ é uma palavra derivada de _hippie_ ou _hipe_ (v. Aurélio). A partir do momento em que a palavra entra para o vernáculo, pode gerar derivados. Como a palavra mesmo o diz, esses derivam de um radical preexistente: _*Hip*pie_ gera _*hip*ongo_.

Para concluir, talvez pelo fato dos lexicógrafos, ou acadêmicos se você preferir, seguirem essa linha de raciocínio, a palavra hipongo se escreva com h e não com r. 

É verdade que encontrei também vários exemplos do uso de _*r*ipongo_ no Google, mas aí, cada um é livre de escrever como lhe der na telha.


----------



## okporip

GOODVIEW said:


> okporip,
> Não vejo onde expus minha posição e muito menos como seria ela rígida se não a expus. _- *O que chamo de posição rígida é dizer que "não faz o menor sentido" escrever riponga com 'r'.* _
> (...)
> 
> Também não consigo ver no meu texto onde dei a entender que sou favorável a se manter em português a grafia de estrangeirismos em suas formas originais. - _*Você deu a entender isso ao defender que se deve usar a etimologia, e não a fonética, "como referência para a escrita", dado que "o radical de uma palavra nos ajuda a identificar e entender seu significado". Ora, na palavra 'futebol', onde está o radical preservado em termos etimológicos, sem adaptações fonéticas, que ajude a identificar seu significado? Algum estudante de etimologia perderia meia hora de sono buscando as raízes etimológicas de futebol, traídas por deformações de inspiração fonetizante? Perderia o sono tentando entender como hippie pode derivar em riponga?*_
> 
> (...)
> _*Hip*pie_ gera _*hip*ongo_. - _*E gera também *r*iponga, como atesta o Houaiss.*_
> 
> Para concluir, talvez pelo fato dos lexicógrafos, ou acadêmicos se você preferir, seguirem essa linha de raciocínio, a palavra hipongo se escreva com h e não com r. - _*Felizmente, nem todos os lexicógrafos pensam do mesmo modo, e se o Aulete zela pela preservação de hipongo, o Houaiss, como acabo de lembrar, cuida da manutenção de riponga.*_
> 
> _*Eu não teria entrado nesta discussão se não tivesse visto uma posição algo rígida a desmerecer um termo de uso corrente. As grafias hipongo e riponga têm ambas seus sentidos. Prefiro a segunda, mas não procuro tirar a razão de quem adota a primeira. *_


----------



## olivinha

okporip said:


> No conocía la expresión, pero me suena adecuada. Si me dices que es una manera despectiva de referir a los hippies, perfecto. Saludos!


Xiii, não sabia que era "despectiva", pensava que era só gíria mesmo.


----------



## anaczz

okporip said:


> Se está "certo", não sei, mas vejo dois sentidos bem claros em se escrever *riponga*: (1) aproximação fonética (na grafia do português, o fonema expresso pelo _h _de _hippie _encontra sua maior proximidade por meio do _r_ inicial); (2) evitação da mescla entre um começo de palavra que preserva grafia de palavra inglesa (_hip-_) e terminação portuguesa, inexistente neste idioma estrangeiro (-_onga_).



Engraçado,  para mim também faz mais sentido a aproximação fonética, uma vez que se escrevêssemos "hiponga", em português, deveríamos pronunciar "iponga", uma vez que o h não tem som "aspirado" (não entendo nada de fonética) e aí sim, perderia a conexão com a palavra original.


----------



## Vanda

Ó xente, mas aqui temos uma explicação: hippie foi ''importada'', modos e grafia, para o português, já ripongas é termo inventado por nós, portanto, faz mais sentido que seja grafia portuguesa.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Caro okporip,
Talvez minha assinatura tenha te levado a crer que tenho problemas de vista, mas trata-se apenas de uma tirada jocosa. Enxergo bem o que se escreve mesmo que nãos esteja em negrito. "Soa" meio rude para quem está lendo e acho que um argumento bem estruturado sustenta-se por si só sem necessitar de apoio visual.

Você continua fazendo uma leitura equivocada do que eu escrevi. Senão vejamos:


> Não vejo onde expus minha posição e muito menos como seria ela rígida se não a expus. - O que chamo de posição rígida é dizer que "não faz o menor sentido" escrever riponga com 'r'.


    Você deveria chamar de posição rígida a uma posição rígida. Não fiz nenhum julgamento de valor, não disse se estava certo ou errado, não disse achar inaceitável a forma com 'r', não condenei ninguém. Apenas externei minha opinião: Não vejo sentido. Você, a Ana, a Vanda e provavelmente muitos outros verão sentido e até preferirão a forma com "r'. Legal, nem todo mundo pensa igual. Aceito e respeito muito bem a opinião dos outros e nem por isso acho que alguém esteja "desmerecendo um termo corrente" (não entendi essa parte). 



> Você deu a entender isso ao defender que se deve usar a etimologia, e não a fonética,


    Leia por favor mais uma vez o que eu escrevi e faça nova interpretação, desta vez fazendo sua análise com base no que está realmente escrito. Não disse absolutamente que se *deva* usar a etimologia mas : 





> A mim me causa estranheza usar a fonética e não a etimologia como referência para a escrita.


     Mais uma vez, apenas uma opinião.



> Ora, na palavra 'futebol', onde está o radical preservado em termos etimológicos, sem adaptações fonéticas, que ajude a identificar seu significado?


    Apesar de achar esse seu exemplo totalmente fora do sujeito da discussão, devo comentá-lo, já que você está me questionando. 
   Nos casos de importação lexicográfica, é normal e salutar que haja adaptações fonéticas. O mesmo ocorre com a grafia, que normalmente sofre adaptação para se encaixar nos padrões ortográficos da língua de destino. Quanto à etimologia, ela continua existindo e normalmente é informada pelos dicionários. No verbete _futebol_, por exemplo, o Aulete traz: F.: _Do ing. football._.  
    Voltando ao caso de _hipongo_, houve também adaptação fonética, já que, como a Ana citou mais acima, para nós o natural seria se ler ipi (hippie) e ipongo (hipongo).  



> Felizmente, nem todos os lexicógrafos pensam do mesmo modo, e se o Aulete zela pela preservação de hipongo, o Houaiss, como acabo de lembrar, cuida da manutenção de riponga.


    Esse sim é um bom argumento. Infelizmente eu não tenho o Houaiss (pretendo comprá-lo em breve) e por isso não pude verificar o que trazia a esse respeito. O Aurélio que possuo (Seculo XXI) não traz nenhuma das duas formas. O Houaiss também traz a forma com 'h'?

A lingua é viva e está eternamente em mutação. Pode ser até que num futuro não muito distante, a forma hipongo caia em desuso por não ser natural para o português. Ou não, como diria Caetano.

Contudo, continuo com minhas opiniões.

Voltando ao tópico, ocorreu-me um termo que em certos contextos se aproxima de _hipongo: bicho-grilo_.


----------



## okporip

Goodview,

Não quis ser rude nem "gritar" meu argumento. O negrito foi apenas um  recurso - mal usado, admito - para distinguir suas palavras das minhas  (se eu soubesse como citar vário pedacinhos de mensagem alheia, não o  teria aplicado). Peço que me desculpe.

Quanto ao ponto central, é preciso reconhecer seus esforços para  suavizar a opinião antes emitida, pois o peremptório "não faz o menor  sentido" afrouxa-se um bocado ao agora passar a "não vejo sentido".  Lamentável é que o tom que você adota nesse trânsito seja o duro "você não entendeu o que eu  disse", quando "não foi bem isso o que eu quis dizer" é sempre mais  simpático em casos assim. 

Também é preciso reconhecer que você parece ter reconsiderado o que  formulara como oposição: já se inclina a perceber que a fonética pode ser, do mesmo modo que a etimologia e sem  desrespeitá-la, referência para a escrita.

Respondendo à sua pergunta: no Houaiss que consulto (o _on line)_,  não consta_ hipongo. _


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, não estamos ''brigando'' aqui, certo?!  E sim, todos podemos ter nossas opiniões linguísticas, apoiadas ou não nas gramáticas, usos, etc., portanto, sem mal entendidos daqui pra frente, _vale?_ E sim, a gíria já foi dicionarizada no mais atualizado - no momento - dos dicionários que é o Aulete online, usando a grafia aportuguesada como os gramáticos fazem quando registram uma gíria numa língua, pelo menos na nossa:
riponga 

			  (ri._pon_.ga) 
s2g.
1. Bras. Joc. Pej. Forma jocosa ou depreciativa de denominar o _hippie_
[F.: Adaptç. do ing. _hippie_ + suf. express. _-ongo._]


----------



## GOODVIEW

okporip,
Obrigado pelo tom gentil de sua resposta. Infelizmente somos reféns das limitações das ferramentas que temos para nos comunicarmos. Caso esses diálogos fossem falados, tenho certeza que teríamos dado boas gargalhadas ao invés de tentar adivinhar o tom do interlocutor. Pode ter certeza que a minha intenção era apenas tentar ser o mais claro possível quanto às minhas idéias e meu espírito estava totalmente desarmado. Não quiz ser duro em nenhum momento. Aliás, deixa eu te orientar sobre como 'encaixotar' as citações, o que realmente ajuda a formatar as respostas e citar o que o outro disse sem ter que correr o risco de interpretá-las inadvertidamente: 

Veja acima da caixa de diálogo onde você redige a sua mensagem que há um quadradinho com uma simulação de texto, como aqueles que existem em estórias em quadrinho. Você copia e cola o texto que você quer citar, seleciona-o e clica nesse ícone.

Como exercício inicial, vou "embrulhar" a frase em que você viu dureza de minha parte e você tenta encontrá-la em meu texto; e você faz o mesmo com a frase que você encontrar e as compara: 





> "você não entendeu o que eu disse"


. Abracadabra!

Essa foi só para descontrair. 

Ótimo domingo pra você!

Um abraço *r*ipongo (na paz, _de boa_) do,
GOODVIEW.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Meninos, não estamos ''brigando'' aqui, certo?!  E sim, todos podemos ter nossas opiniões linguísticas, apoiadas ou não nas gramáticas, usos, etc., portanto, sem mal entendidos daqui pra frente, vale? E sim, a gíria já foi dicionarizada no mais atualizado - no momento - dos dicionários que é o Aulete online, usando a grafia aportuguesada como os gramáticos fazem quando registram uma gíria numa língua, pelo menos na nossa:
> riponga
> 
> (ri.pon.ga)
> s2g.
> 1. Bras. Joc. Pej. Forma jocosa ou depreciativa de denominar o hippie
> [F.: Adaptç. do ing. hippie + suf. express. -ongo.]



Vanda,
Longe disso!

Essa sua intervenção me fez perceber uma coisa curiosa no Aulete: Ele traz _hipongo_ (sm) e _riponga_ (s2g). Não entendi porque  o Aulete entende que para a grafia com "h" exista a forma masculina e a feminina, e para a forma com "r" apenas uma forma para os dois gêneros. Jogando ripongo no Google (e excluíndo-se as ocorrências da palavra italiana), aparecem inúmeras ocorrências da forma com "r" no começo e "o" no final da palavra. 
Será que o Aulete entende que quando pensamos *h*ipongo podemos dizer: Esse cara é meio hipongo; mas quando pensamos *r*ipongo devemos dizer: esse cara é meio riponga?

Exemplo de diálogo:
- Você hoje está com um aspecto meio *r*iponga.
- Ih, qual é? Tá me estranhando? Você quer dizer *h*ipong*o*!
- Relaxa, eu estava usando o termo com "r".

Meio surreal...

Outra observação é que para o Aulete *r*iponga é brasileirismo mas *h*ipongo não.

O que consta no Houaiss?


----------



## okporip

Do Houaiss _on line:

Riponga
_substantivo de dois gêneros 
Regionalismo: Rio de Janeiro. Uso: jocoso ou  pejorativo. 
 m.q. *hippie* 
*Etimologia*
adp. do ing. _hippie_ + suf. expressivo_  -onga_


----------



## okporip

Certo, Goodview: também estou na paz e_ de boa_. Sem outra intenção  que a de nos entendermos, aceito seu exercício inicial (só não sei se  vou acertar na parte "técnica"): 

vou "embrulhar" a frase em que você viu dureza de minha  parte e você  tenta encontrá-la em meu texto; e você faz o mesmo com a frase que você  encontrar e as compara:   	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				"você não entendeu o que eu disse" 			 		 	 	 
  . Abracadabra!

Não posso encontrar a frase por você "embrulhada". De minha autoria, ela não era uma citação literal do que você escreveu, mas um resumo do _tom  _por você empregado:

 Lamentável é que o tom que você adota nesse trânsito  seja o duro "você  não entendeu o que eu  disse"

O que, sim, se encontra no seu texto e motiva meu "resumo", são os  períodos:

 Você continua fazendo uma leitura equivocada do que eu escrevi. 

Leia por favor mais uma vez o que eu escrevi e faça nova interpretação, desta vez fazendo sua análise com base no que está realmente escrito.

Dois períodos que justificam eu ter afirmado que o seu tom foi o velho recurso "você não entendeu o que eu disse"


----------



## okporip

okporip said:


> aceito seu exercício inicial (só não sei se  vou acertar na parte "técnica"):



Como vê, foi um desastre... Talvez numa próxima.


----------



## GOODVIEW

okporip,
Sinto pelo mal entendido, por sua frase estar entre aspas, havia pensado que fosse uma citação. Como disse em minha última mensagem, eu não tive a intenção de ser duro com você, estava apenas alertando (concordo que de uma maneira seca) para o fato de suas observações estarem em desacordo com minhas idéias. Peço sinceramente desculpas, é claro que eu poderia usar formas muito mais gentis, vou inclusive tirar uma lição disso e passar a me policiar mais nesse sentido.

Mas já que estamos passando as coisas em pratos limpos, o que eu acho muito saudável, devo esclarecer que eu não quiz dizer que você não estava entendendo mas sim que estava acrescentando e tirando conclusões. Na verdade, tenho que confessar, em minha defesa, que isso estava me incomodando muito. Acho também que seria mais simpático, e justo, se você me perguntasse se o que eu estava querendo dizer era o que você estava inferindo.  

Acho muito válida essa troca de impressões pois só temos a ganhar em ser francos uns com os outros. 



> Como vê, foi um desastre... Talvez numa próxima.



Mas valeu a tentativa!


----------



## okporip

> Acho também que seria mais simpático, e justo, se você me perguntasse se  o que eu estava querendo dizer era o que você estava inferindo.


Tem razão, Goodview. Você também merece meu pedido de desculpas por isso.



> vou inclusive tirar uma lição disso e passar a me policiar mais nesse  sentido.


 Faço minhas, como se diz, as suas palavras.

O bom é termos saído dessa em paz, sem sequelas para o fígado (e eu, ao que parece, ainda aprendi a fazer as citações parceladas - obrigado!). 

Abraço cordial,
okporip.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Caro okporip,
Melhor ainda que terminar em pizza ou futebol é terminar em harmonia!
Forte abraço,

GOODVIEW


----------

